# Fehlt da was?



## spuuky (30. März 2014)

erledigt, Thema WaKü is mir zu kompliziert

mfg
spuuky


----------



## SaftSpalte (30. März 2014)

ist doch ganz simple und auch sinn ergebend .

schwer wirds erst ,das beste für´s geld zu bekommen . da sollte man sich ein wenig informieren .


----------

